# I hate tweakers so fucking much



## storyofrachel (Aug 2, 2018)

I literally just a minute ago had to leave my sleeping spot because this piece of shit woke me up, asked if he could have my kettle chips, and then proceeded to plop down next to me and eat loudly while listening to music. He asked if I was leaving when I got up, like we're fucking friends.

Second time tonight a tweaker has bothered me. And they keep doing this, thinking I'm their fucking friend.

Fuck tweakers. This post fails to express how much disdain I have in my heart for these people. I've known a few civilized ones but 99% of them belong in the trash.

I'm not joking. I'm fucking angry rn. I wish I was tough enough to go back and kick that dude in the head.

Tweakers and cops are the only probs I have with being homeless.


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 2, 2018)

Two in one night? You are popular! Start sitting out marshmallows, they're a damn sight quieter than the chips. I agree with most of what you have said; but don't toss 99% of them in the trash, I don't want to find them while digging for treasure. ::wacky::
Hope you found a sweeter spot and got some rest.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 2, 2018)

gotta chime in i've had some very similar experiences especially in PDX holy fuck. it's like i cant sit at an outside bar without one of these critters coming up and holding hands with me and drinking off of my beer.

and you know something even though i've never used crank I have been guilty of this behavior - just assuming an instant bond w/ random people - but certainly the tweaker kicks it up a notch and then slams it waaaay out of orbit


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 2, 2018)

I think you were on your way to PDX when I first reached out to you. If you need some relief, just come check out what we got going here. Guaranteed tweak-free and plenty of folks on StP can confirm it's a safe space. 
It's doubtful there are any permanent situations at the moment, but you can get a reboot...and maybe even sleep with both eyes closed for a little while.


----------



## loathsomeginger (Aug 2, 2018)

I had a very similar experience when I was sleeping rough in Hermiston, OR outside of Hinkle. Tweakers saw me as a relatively clean hobby hobo and gravitated toward me like flies on rotting meat. I was constantly watching my shit and had to use mace on one methhead and my stun gun on another when they tried to steal my gear. I don't think they're all necessarily horrible people, just addicts with a horrible addiction doing whatever they can to feed their habit However, with that said, fuck tweakers.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 2, 2018)

Just need to get good at telling people when it's time to go. Show some assertiveness. Say "no you can't have my fucking kettle chips, go away, I'm sleeping and I'm grumpy so I will stab the crap out of you."


----------



## Anthropos (Aug 3, 2018)

I agree you got to not be afraid to say ruck off. Even when they get mad who cares you don't owe them anything. Not even a hello.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Aug 4, 2018)

I agree with palmazon. People aren't going to fuck off just because you tell them to. Consider what happened to loathsomeginger. You don't have to be nice, but how can you not put yourself in danger when you're trying to sleep?


----------



## Dameon (Aug 4, 2018)

Any time you're dealing with other people, you're in danger, especially when you're sleeping somewhere that a tweaker's going to find you at night. The real danger is in not being assertive. If you let somebody walk all over you, then the appearance you're presenting is one of being a victim, and they will continue to walk all over you and possibly see if they can't take it a step further. If you don't point out your boundaries early, then you're letting them define your boundaries. I have had tons of people fuck off because I told them to. When you're busking, you pretty much have to do it constantly, because some tweaker or homebum will want to post up next to you banging on things with absolutely no sense of rhythm, or spange people going by, or sing loudly and extremely off key. I have 100% told people "you can't have my stuff, and you have to go" and never had anybody try to get fighty about it.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 5, 2018)

finding that balance between assertion and aggression, with tweakers at least. would garner the best results im thinkin.


----------



## ApolloUniverse (Aug 6, 2018)

Tweakers are a bummer out on the road. I’ve been camping on a lot of beaches lately and there seem to be more of them on the beaches of big towns than the little bugs that crawl all around and bite the shit out of me while I’m sleeping. They do seem to glom on to whomever is around. I’ve always been raised not to be rude, so i am interminably polite even to people I suspect would steal from me if I left something alone for a minute, but I’m working on being more assertive. Hope you find your balance as well.


----------



## creature (Aug 6, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Say "no you can't have my fucking kettle chips, go away, I'm sleeping and I'm grumpy so I will stab the crap out of you."



& don't forget to add "but i love you, anyways".. : )

with a true smile..


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Aug 7, 2018)

And, I've had people NOT fuck off because I told them to. Not everyone is you in your exact situations with the exact same people. If someone is fucking with your money and you're willing to have to defend yourself for it on the spot, that's also a different situation. You described, first of all, being awake. Tell us about a time when someone tried to fuck with you while you were sleeping or trying to sleep.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 7, 2018)

Inuyoujo said:


> And, I've had people NOT fuck off because I told them to. Not everyone is you in your exact situations with the exact same people. If someone is fucking with your money and you're willing to have to defend yourself for it on the spot, that's also a different situation. You described, first of all, being awake. Tell us about a time when someone tried to fuck with you while you were sleeping or trying to sleep.


I didn't realize I needed to describe every kind of situation I've told somebody to fuck off. I've been woken up by homebums telling me I'm sleeping in their spot, or trying to get stuff out of me, and told them to fuck off too. Assertiveness works, it doesn't work every single time 100% of the time, but it does generally work, and it definitely works better than letting people walk over you.


----------



## Dayoldpizza (Aug 7, 2018)

Honestly you prolly should hide better instead of attract them, thats if your a flash light in the dark for them , for instance start sleeping on tops of buildings such as runddown retail or a business that has for lease signs. Possibly learn to lock pick or to crack squats, learn to turn power on and off & get a water key/tool for h20... Traveling shouldn't be that hard if patience is on your side.


----------



## pcflvly (Aug 9, 2018)

In my opinion, you're not doing it right if the homebums and tweakers can find you. 

Walk farther. Take a bus to the end of the line. Find better spots. 

That being said, I used to camp in this great spot in the desert near a park where I'd go in the morning to use a table and grill. A tweaker rolled up on a bike one morning while I was making coffee. I gave him a cup. 

While we talked, I noticed a bunch of blunt droppings on the ground below the table where someone had stopped in the night and made a mess of their twist. I filled a pipe but he wouldn't smoke. He only liked meth. 

I was dead broke, didn't have stamps, and was about out of everything but coffee and oatmeal. This came out while we talked and the tweaker sympathized so much that he went to the store and shoplifted a bunch of stuff for me. He told me an old black woman paid but I knew. He'd already told me that he liked to steal. 

Anyway, take from that what you like. The guy was a tweaker but I remember him as my brother.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 11, 2018)

pcflvly said:


> Anyway, take from that what you like. The guy was a tweaker but I remember him as my brother.



fuck..you know something...this was really good

& i believe that in every single 'demographic' there are good people, even junkies, no matter how few and far between they are that *one* situation you described supports that

thanks


----------

